# Cwd?



## Drewz (Jun 3, 2017)

So I just purchased a used, monoflap cwd saddle and spent a good chunk of change on it.

Mg question is... Are cwd saddles worth it?

What about purchasing cwd girths and bridles... Necessary?

Thanks, all! :faceshot:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What does cwd stand for?


----------



## Drewz (Jun 3, 2017)

Avna said:


> What does cwd stand for?


Nothing, its a French Brand...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wouldn't the time to ask that question have been BEFORE you spent all that money? If you like the saddle, it's comfortable for you and the horse, then yes it's worth it. Take good care of it and it should last a lifetime. I don't have any predisposition to buying all the same tack for tack that doesn't have a pattern, for instance western tooling, so wouldn't necessarily go for the girth and bridle. If I really liked the quality of the CWD stuff, and/or there was something about it that made it all very obviously go together, then I would. I have a custom Dale Chavez Western Pleasure show saddle, and all my other show tack is also Dale Chavez, because it all goes together. My work tack is this saddle, that bridle and the other girth. So it just depends on what you want to do/spend.


----------

